# Egg Yolk --What pastry can I use the excess Yolks?



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Everyone:

I'm a novice when it comes to baking but I recently discovered the joy of baking.  There are times that I have so much YOLKS that I don't know what to do with them.  I hate to throwing them away.  Can anyone suggest a dessert recipe that I can use these Yolks for. 

Greatly appreciate it. 

Susie


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Pastry creams usually use egg yolks, and you can substitute whole eggs with egg yolks (two yolks for each whole egg called for) in these. 

You can use two yolks in place of a whole egg in pretty much any cake and come out with a better result (maybe slightly less high rising, maybe, but definitely richer, moister.)  I'd substitute only one egg with the two yolks.  Good also in sweet breads - in fact there i actually discard the whites, or save them for baking.   

You can make a buttercream, beating egg yolks till light colored and adding boiling sugar syrup into it, beating till cool and then beating in soft butter a little at a time.  .  I don't remember what this is called, but it's a form of buttercream, analagous to italian meringue buttercream. 

You can use them in many of the thickening or breading functions in cooking (as opposed to baking) like thickening a  sauce or a soup where the recipe calls for a whole egg.  .


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

"You can make a buttercream, beating egg yolks till light colored and adding boiling sugar syrup into it, beating till cool and then beating in soft butter a little at a time. "

Q.  Wouldn't the egg yolk curl because the boiling syrup is hot.  How can one combined the two without resulting to scramble eggs?

Q.  How do you store the egg yolk for later use?  I tried saving it in the fridge once and it didn't look usable when I retrieved it a few hours later.  

Thank you so much for sharing your knowledge.  This is so refreshing.  

Sincerely,

Susie


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

No, they don't curdle, because they're beaten well and the syrup is poured in in a very thin stream and they cook as it's poured, and it's only egg yolks in there.  Well, sorry, that's probably not the reason, but i guarantee that's not a problem, it's not like making a hollandaise sauce anyway, it's very simple.  

It is a bit of a problem to store them because the air dries out the yolk and if the yolk breaks it's even worse.  They say to carefully pour water to cover the egg.  you could probably try to lay plastic wrap right on top.  Or if you have a lot, (never tried this) you could let them break, keep in a narrow glass or cup, and lay the plastic wrap directly on top.  I've usually used them right away or almost.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Just to add....

Buttercream made with yolks is called French buttercream, the yolks are used instead of the whites, sometimes whole eggs are used, but mostly egg yolks.

Petals.

ps. The National Center for Home Food Preservation has this to say about freezing egg yolks:

*"EGG YOLKS* - Separate eggs. Stir yolks gently. To prevent graininess, add 1-½ tablespoons sugar, 1-½ tablespoons corn syrup OR ½ teaspoon salt per cup of egg yolks, depending on intended use. Strain through a sieve. Package, allowing ½-inch headspace. Seal and freeze. One tablespoon of the yolk mixture equals one egg yolk."

I believe they are only good frozen for 3-4 months.

Have you thought of making petits pots au chocolat ? Custards ? There are some nice recipes for Flan here and nothing beats a good hollandaise. For pastry I found this site you might like.

*Recipes needing egg yolks 1-8 all sorts* : http://www.fortysomething.ca/2010/04/recipes_to_use_up_extra_egg_yo.php


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

Custard and custard-derived things

- straight custard e.g. creme brulee

- custard sauces e.g. creme anglaise

- cake and tart fillings that use a custard base

- gelato

Linzertorte and similar confections.

And generally speaking, anything (savory or sweet) that uses whole eggs can have more yolk added, to make it richer and eggier.  I don't want to suggest massively throwing off the balance of a recipe, but remember that "egg" is an inexact quantity, so you often have room to tweak.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Pate e choux, pastry cream, creme brule (xtra rich)  Ice cream


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for providing that info. on egg yolks and sharing the link.  I'll check it out soon.  I love flan.


----------



## carolinebru (Mar 6, 2012)

I use my yolks in a really nice tiramisu recipe also in creme brulee, ice cream, pastry cream. anything custard.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

zabaglione and semifreddo


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

Tiramisu -- care to share a recipe.


----------



## carolinebru (Mar 6, 2012)

Azusena said:


> Tiramisu -- care to share a recipe.


i use this one at my pastry shop. Very simple. I use these lovely little chocolate tulip cups and i pipe in the filling, in between i layer in lady fingers (bought or make yourself) soaked in coffee syrup. I garnish with candied orange peel and a dusting of extra brut cocoa powder, but any cocoa would do.

*Patisserie Obsession Tiramisu*

6 yolks
330g sugar
550 g cream cheese/marscarpone
500 ml whipping cream

In a bain marie, whisk yolks and sugar till cooked/light/fluffy beat until pale yellow, beat in cheese (Pass through a fine chinois if you see any lumps). Fold in medium peak whipped cream.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

How about Flan ??? very simple and very delicious.. made these a few months ago since I also had the same dilema, what to to do w/ extra yolks after I made batches of French Macarons that only uses egg whites:: If you make filling, or buttercream or Pate Choux, then you need to make cake, and something else to go with it. W/ flan all you need is milk, sugar , vanilla and Orange extract. No need to bake something else to pair it with.. JMHO


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

This looks delicous. Thanks for sharing. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

This looks simple enought to do. Thanks for sharing. Now I need to find out what's a marscarpone. Is this something I can get in a jar or do I need to make it from scartch? I have to say I love this site, it's so educational and you all are amazing to share your knowledge about the baking world. Thank you so so much for your kindness.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

This question has been asked on this sit many. many times and all one has to do is look through the site


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Azusena said:


> This looks simple enought to do. Thanks for sharing. Now I need to find out what's a marscarpone. Is this something I can get in a jar or do I need to make it from scartch? I have to say I love this site, it's so educational and you all are amazing to share your knowledge about the baking world. Thank you so so much for your kindness.


Most any food store sells it : You can make it at home, if this is something you will like and will use alot of. Need to make in advance though.


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

Creme brulee is perhaps my favorite dessert, so obviously I would say it's the best use for yolks. There are tons of variations out there, but the recipe I prefer calls for a quart of heavy cream, a half cup of sugar, 7-8 yolks, and a couple of vanilla beans (or extract if you must). Bake for 45-50 minutes or until just set, sprinkle with sugar (I'll not get into a debate as to which kind of sugar works best; you can use nearly anything with good results), then torch it. There aren't many desserts that are easier or more delicious than creme brulee.


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

You guys are the best. Thanks for sharing even if it was a repeated topic.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I strenuously object to and submit a serious complaint about the pic included in _post #13_. That is absolutely *"FOOD PORN"*. It is after 10:00 pm. at my house on a school night. There is no way I can stay up and satisfy my craving for a dessert like that. I looks despicably delicious. Completely not safe for late-nite viewing. _Sweet lov'a Jebus ..._ *I want some. *


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

How about making advocaat with the left over yolks? It's a mixture of egg yolk, brandy and sugar and is quite addictive.... http://dutchfood.about.com/od/drinks/r/Advocaat.htm


----------



## aggiespartan (Feb 23, 2012)

key lime pie


----------



## azusena (Dec 8, 2011)

OMGsh...the Advocaat of the Devil is devine. Thank you! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## katherine03 (Apr 11, 2012)

Custards. I love hot custards personally, but you can get creative and do all sorts of custards!


----------

